# Need 1-2 more...



## MXCapt

to join a tuna trip this upcoming mon-tues 24hrs, leaving from surfside tx....

call me for details!

7135041308


----------



## MXCapt

Fishing on a fast triple engine center console....only 1-2 spots left. Give me a shout!


----------



## rayward

MXCapt, 
I would lke to be on your short list for a tuna trip but two ft seas is my comfort spot on an overnighter. Best Regards, Ray Ward aka Fishnmagician


----------



## MXCapt

rayward said:


> MXCapt,
> I would lke to be on your short list for a tuna trip but two ft seas is my comfort spot on an overnighter. Best Regards, Ray Ward aka Fishnmagician


No worries Ray, we'll get you next time around.


----------



## MXCapt

Trip is locked and loaded...stay tuned for the report.


----------



## centex99

g'luck & tight lines... would love to get on a trip, though only got 1 day of vacation left this year...


----------



## MXCapt

Report to come - 8 yft, load of golden tile, and released 600lb mako + new friends and good times = life is good.


----------



## rayward

And it looks like you caught the window perfect. Yes, life is good.

Ray 

aka
Fishnmagician


----------



## MXCapt

A little video of the footage...enjoy amigos!


----------



## El Carnicero

Nice job Capt!


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

Nice!! FISH ON!! Merry Christmas


----------

